

JSON versus XML: Is JSON Really Better than XML? - itaylor3
http://www.programmingmobile.com/2012/06/json-versus-xml-is-json-really-better.html

======
r3demon
Nice post, but only one language and one simple structure. Would be
interesting to see differences across most popular languages and frameworks.

